# Zygote intra-fallopian transfer (ZIFT)



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Zygote intra-fallopian transfer (ZIFT)

Also known as tubal embryo transfer (Tet)

A zygote is the combined cell resulting from the union of sperm and egg.

This ZIFT procedure is similar to GIFT.( see FF information guide on GIFT) The main difference is that eggs are fertilized in a laboratory before they're inserted into the fallopian tubes. Therefore, one of the criteria for performing ZIFT is that the female partner has at least one open and functioning fallopian tube.

As in IVF and GIFT, ZIFT involves ovarian stimulation, monitoring and egg retrieval. Sperm are collected, processed and used to fertilize the egg. If fertilization takes place, those eggs that have been fertilized are transferred into the fallopian tubes rather than the uterus.The difference is that the newly fertilised eggs are transferred much sooner than they would be with IVF

One disadvantage with ZIFT is that the transfer of the zygote must be performed through a laparoscope. This involves a small surgical procedure , whereas with IVF, the fertilized eggs are transferred without the need for any incisions.Although a laparoscopy is a minor surgical procedure, it still adds to the complexity, risk, and cost of the entire process.


----------

